# KT:True lines of Motion



## Clark Kent (Jul 5, 2014)

*True lines of Motion
By Kenposoldier01 - 07-05-2014 02:31 AM
Originally Posted at: KenpoTalk*
====================

Do you believe that in a given basic movement like a particular block or punch, that there is a true line of motion that makes the action natural and correct and many lines or paths of action that would be unnatural movements and waste a great deal of energy? Why and How?


Read More...


------------------------------------
KenpoTalk.com Post Bot - Kenpo Feed


----------



## SenseiHitman (May 3, 2016)

Yes, in my method ( Way of Kempo ) it is known as law number 12 or the " law of alignment", "all strikes move in the direction muscles push". There are four truths, seven theories and 12 laws that define the Way of Kempo.  If you break any one law you break the other 11 laws.  Kempo is the truths, laws and theories, not the techniques.


----------



## Kenposcholar (May 17, 2016)

SenseiHitman said:


> Yes, in my method ( Way of Kempo ) it is known as law number 12 or the " law of alignment", "all strikes move in the direction muscles push". There are four truths, seven theories and 12 laws that define the Way of Kempo.  If you break any one law you break the other 11 laws.  Kempo is the truths, laws and theories, not the techniques.



Can you briefly expand on these "truths", "theories", and "12 laws"?


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 17, 2016)

Kenposcholar said:


> Can you briefly expand on these "truths", "theories", and "12 laws"?


I have never heard of the 12 laws, but I do believe in center line and alignment. However, as the posts states, if I understand one thing, I just may be on to the other 11.


----------



## SenseiHitman (May 21, 2016)

The four truths are the four noble truths of the Buddha. Life is suffering 2) There is a cause of the suffering. 3) You are the cause of the suffering 4) Their is a cure for the suffering through  meditation/eight fold path. 

The seven theories are the base beliefs of the Taoist mystic.  1) All things are differentiated aspects of one infinity  2) If it has a beginning, it has an end. 3)  Everything changes or passes through cycles.  4) No two things are exactly alike.  5) All antagonisms are complimentary.  6)  Every condition has an opposite.  7) Extreme conditions produce signs of their opposite. 

Gaining insight into the previously mentioned truths and theories through meditation on the nature of self and through the practice of Kempo is the way of the Chuan Fa Mystic.


----------



## SenseiHitman (May 21, 2016)

The 12 laws of Kempo define the physical art of Kempo and how it is practiced.  The12 laws are the base of many dozens of concepts applied by all martial art styles.  As previously mentioned, breaking one rule breaks them all.  The idea is based in the theory that all things are the differentiated aspects of one infinity. 

1)  Law of unified power of attack:
All factors contribute to the unified power of attack.

2)  Law of reaction:
Every action causes a reaction.

3)  Law of reversal:
Every action has an equal and opposite reaction.

4)  Law of relative opposites:
Each side has a parallel angle of action.

5)  Law of synchronicity:
All actions begin at the appropriate time to synchronize with related actions.

6)  Law of balance:
Balance requires equal mass on all sides.

7)  Law of the core:
All actions are directed towards the core.

8)  Law of direction:
All action is primarily linear or circular.

9)  Law of extremes:
Actions are applied to equal extremes.

10)  Law of completion:
All actions finish in a position to act again.

11)  Law of defined space:
The parameters of space define the range of any action.

12)  Law of alignment:
Action moves in the direction energy flows.

These 12 laws are the base for many dozens of concepts applied in the martial arts.  Following the attacking limb to the core so you can get to the vital targets.  The twist bend flex leverage concept which leads to immobilizing the attacker in order to execute locks/throws.  Not crossing the center line with your hands and not lowering the hands below the belt in order to be efficient.  Learning that all blocks are strikes all strikes are blocks.  These concepts and many more all have their base in the 12 laws which have their base in the theories of mysticism and the truths of the Buddha.  This is why we refer to our method as the way of Kempo.  The founder Professor Wonser named his style Sogo Ryu Kempo,or the complete and combined way of Kempo.  Kempo is not the techniques, it is the truths theories and laws.  Through the practice of meditation and Kempo one gains insight into the truths theories and laws.  The value of this insight is that it can lead to a long happy life.  To live a long happy life is the ultimate goal of the Kempo practitioner.


----------



## SenseiHitman (May 21, 2016)

The 12 laws have their roots in the yin yang theory of Taoism.  One can see all of the laws in the symbol of yin and yang when looking at it with the eyes of a mystic.  For example; on the macro level it can be seen as a rolling three dimensional ball spinning in spirals.  In the center their is no action but it is the source of all action.  The yin yang theory of Taoism is related to the seven theories of Taoism.


----------

